# 1966 Post v/s hardtop



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I can buy a GTO (242)1966 post coupe and ask... Hoping to start no flames is the hardtop more desirable then the post? I have a 57 chevy hardtop and allways knew it was more saught after then the post in terms of a resto. but the post car is lighter and better suited for the strip. Is the 1966 GTO post car as valueble as a 1966 hardtop?
Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Marcus, Old Cars Price guide is showing a #1 HT at 50,000 grand and a #1 post at 49,000 grand. So I'm going to say the value is about the same. I have had both and liked them both. The post did have less wind noise. So if you like what to see in the Post I say go for it then bring it to the GTOAA Nationals this Year! LES


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Value is defined by the customer...which style do you like best? Are you buying to enjoy or buying to resell?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Weren't the post cars a little more solid? Less body twist with big HP?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Build what you need.The Hard top (my favorite) has a more open look. The Post car has more stainless trim and is stronger because of the extra pillar. Most new cars are "post" cars so the older post cars seem to blend in better now. If you are going with a lot of power, don't forget the chassis!!! hard tops SEEM to sell quicker. Honestly they are growing on me lately. At this point I would buy the car that is in better condition. Resto is NOT a cheap hobby...:cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Build what you need.The Hard top (my favorite) has a more open look. The Post car has more stainless trim and is stronger because of the extra pillar. Most new cars are "post" cars so the older post cars seem to blend in better now. If you are going with a lot of power, don't forget the chassis!!! hard tops SEEM to sell quicker. Honestly they are growing on me lately. At this point I would buy the car that is in better condition. Resto is NOT a cheap hobby...:cheers



Resto is NOT a cheap hobby -- Amen to that, even though the end result in my case was worth it!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

From another angle and ass-u-me'ing Ultimate GTO is correct, there were more hardtops produced that posts, making the post "rarer". Not sure that equates to more value in terms of bucks but something to consider if you're in it for resale.

Total Code Body Sub-Total 
96,946 
07 2-door Sport Coupe 10,363
17 2-door Hardtop 73,785
67 Convertible 12,798


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

To a answer your first question, I'm going to go out on a limb and say a hardtop in any car is going to be more desireable to the masses. Sure, you'll find some that prefer a post, but as a whole, more people would want a hardtop. According to koppster, it looks like there were far fewer posts built which "usually" means more $$$.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The production numbers speak for themselves as far as "popularity", at the time. Does the fact that there were far fewer produced automatically make it more desirable now ?? Probably not. I wouldn't consider it, because I don't care for the "look". As has been said, if buying for YOUR personal use and you like it, buy it... If for resale, it will sell. It may not bring as much as a hardtop and take longer to find the right person, but it WILL sell. 
Good luck with the decision....:cheers


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

id say the coupe is more valuble, there was less post coupes made then hadtops makeing theme more rare so id preserve theme and do raceing with the more common hardtop


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The post car will bring less money. They made fewer because fewer people wanted them. What was true then is true now. The "hardtop" styling originally pioneered by GM in 1949 was hugely popular by the '60's. The hartop looks sleeker to most people. I prefer it myself. That said, I have driven "post" or coupe GTO's. They are much quieter, tighter, and more solid feeling. Water leaks and wind noise are greatly reduced. Plus, they are about 50 pounds lighter than a hardtop. The post coupe was and is the choice of hardcore performance fans due to lightness and stiffness of the chassis. You have to decide if you like the "look" or not. The hardtop beats the coupe hands down in appearance. The coupe beats the hardtop hands down everywhere else, except price! If you DO buy it, watch your temple getting in and out of the car. That big stainless window frame corner is a real SOB to a clumsy guy used to hardtops!!!! As a PS, I personally would jump on the chance to own a nice '64-'67 coupe!!!!


----------

